# Changing safety on my SA?



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm hoping this is in the right place.

I have a Springfield Loaded Micro Compact Operator, with the ambi-safety. I am considering a CT grip, so the right side safety lever either needs to be modified (cut down) or I need to replace the ambi with a single lever safety.

Is this a project I can undertake myself or do I need a gunsmith to do it?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Step by step instructions would be awesome.

Thanks so much.:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Usually you need to mod the grip on an ambi safety pistol when you replace the grips. Replacing the safety to a standard is fairly easy but there is some fitting to be done. You'll have to file the actual pin to fit correctly. File to little and the safety will not enguage and if you file to much the safety will not stop the pistol from firing. Since your pistol is a SA Micro, standard 1911 parts most likely won't fit. I'd contact their customer service and find out.


----------

